# What UV filter for new 70-200mm (77mm filter size)?



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all,

What recommendations for a UV filter for my new canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS II USM lens coming friday?

Would one of the Hoya filters do ok? That's what I've put on most of my other lenses?

Would this suffice?

http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-Digital-Frame-Multi-Coated-Filter/dp/B002L60TTI/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354133877&sr=1-3&keywords=hoya+77mm+uv+filter

I see another Hoya one...that is about $60...and a B&W that is about $60-$70....what do the more pricier ones have that the one I linked to do not?

I don't mind dropping money where it is well spent, in some things you get what you pay for, but some times, you just waste money if you don't look at things carefully...

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd get a B+W XS-Pro (MRC or Nano, UV or clear, whichever is cheapest). In the Hoya line, I'd pick S-HMC at a minimum, or the Pro1 or HD filters, but not regular HMC.

The HD line is reportedly easier to clean (like the B+W MRC and Nano coats), whereas the other Hoya filters can be more problematic for cleaning.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get a B+W XS-Pro (MRC or Nano, UV or clear, whichever is cheapest). In the Hoya line, I'd pick S-HMC at a minimum, or the Pro1 or HD filters, but not regular HMC.
> 
> The HD line is reportedly easier to clean (like the B+W MRC and Nano coats), whereas the other Hoya filters can be more problematic for cleaning.


How about this B&W?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BZLBQ/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with Neuro regarding the B&W (not familiar with the Hoya)... In the B&W, go with the clear, MRC, F-Pro with the brass ring and nano coating...they are the best...You do not need the UV protection on a digital camera ...that is a factor with film...took me a while to break that habit.. Get the best B&W...that lens is a beauty and totally deserves it. That is what I have on mine..and everytime I take shot and look at them on-screen..I am AMAZED at the sharpness. The filter is not impeding the lens... Just an amazing lens.
I just ordered the new 24-70mm f/2.8L II today from B&H...already have my 82mm (ouch$) MRC F-Pro sitting here on my desk waiting for the lens. Hope I get a good copy. Roger at Lens Rental was blown away by the performance so I hope that I am, too!!!!
Enjoy.

Here is the 82mm version at B&H
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756819-REG/B_W_66_1066112_82mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

cayenne said:


> How about this B&W?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BZLBQ/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk



Nope, this one. The one you linked is the F-Pro mount, and you want the XS-Pro mount. The F-Pro causes a slight increase in optical vignetting on the 70-200/2.8L IS II (unusual for a standard filter to vignette on a telephoto lens, but it does on this one - I've checked it myself). 



infared said:


> I agree with Neuro...go with the clear, MRC, brass ring...they are the best...You do not need the UV protection on a digital camera ...that is a factor with film...took me a while to break that habit.



You don't need UV for digital, true. But it doesn't hurt, either. Depending on filter diameter, vendor, and geography, sometimes the UV version (010) is cheaper, sometimes the Clear (007) is cheaper. On amazon.com, the 77mm XS-Pro UV is $80, and the 77mm XS-Pro Clear is $115. Since there's no optical difference for a dSLR, I recommend getting whichever one is cheaper.


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > How about this B&W?
> ...



WOW Neuro..I have not noticed any vignetting with my 77mm F-Pro..but I will take you word for it and give a closer look the next time I shoot....is the vignetting more at a certain focal length of the lens?
I just checked some images I shot two weeks ago at 175mm and 200mm with a 1.4xIII on the lens and could see no signs of vignetting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

infared said:


> WOW Neuro..I have not noticed any vignetting with my 77mm F-Pro..but I will take you word for it and give a closer look the next time I shoot....is the vignetting more at a certain focal length of the lens?



As I stated in the description in the other thread, I have to work to bring it out. I had been using an F-Pro as well, and not noticed the vignetting in real-world shots. Well, let me rephrase - I did notice vignetting wide open, but the lens has a fair bit of native vignetting, and it seems the F-Pro makes it very slightly worse. But the thread made me check. The OP in that thread mentioned 100mm, so that's where I tested.


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Neuro..I have not noticed any vignetting with my 77mm F-Pro..but I will take you word for it and give a closer look the next time I shoot....is the vignetting more at a certain focal length of the lens?
> ...



Good to know...so what you are saying is that if I shot a white background @100mm zoom...only @f/2.8 only and did a comparison ...if I put on my super vignette peeper glasses I might see a smidgen more vignetting??? LOL!...but...I didn't know!..I am telling U...I just didn't KNOW!
I do not doubt you for a second that you are correct...and if I knew before hand I would have spent the additional funds and purchased the XS..but I will just leave the F-Pro on there..although..NOW you have ruined it for me! LOL! Thanks....
Hmmmmmm...will I be thinking about this before I go to sleep tonight....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get a B+W XS-Pro (MRC or Nano, UV or clear, whichever is cheapest). In the Hoya line, I'd pick S-HMC at a minimum, or the Pro1 or HD filters, but not regular HMC.
> 
> The HD line is reportedly easier to clean (like the B+W MRC and Nano coats), whereas the other Hoya filters can be more problematic for cleaning.



+1.......with Neuro on B&W XS-Pro Nano filter. I have B+W XS-Pro Clear MRC-Nano 007 filters on my lenses as scratch & dust protection. DO NOT settle for cheap filters for your 70-200.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756818-REG/B_W_66_1066111_77mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > How about this B&W?
> ...



Thank you, I'll likely order it tonight so I can get it Friday with the lens (I love Amazon Prime)....

I know it doesn't really need UV protection, but I thought most filters like this functioned primarily for lens protection, and to complete the weather sealing of the lens?

C


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I thought most filters like this functioned primarily for lens protection, and to complete the weather sealing of the lens?



Both are debatable. 

The use of a UV/clear filter for lens protection is frequently hotly debated. As was pointed out, a filter can decrease IQ. With top quality filters, the IQ hit is so minimal that it's not noticeable in _most_ situations. But it will increase flare, no matter what - so when shooting a strongly backlit subject, you will lose a bit of contrast. Personally, I find filters much easier to clean than a front element (with the exception of the newest lenses with the fluorine coating).

As for weather sealing, Canon officially states the requirement only for a few lenses (16-35L II, 17-40L, and 50L). Chuck Westfall (Canon's technical guru) has recommended using a UV/clear filter on all sealed, non-supertele lenses.

Personally, I have B+W MRC UV filters on most of my lenses (not the 40mm pancake, and not the 600 II which doesn't take a front filter).


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

infared said:


> I agree with Neuro regarding the B&W (not familiar with the Hoya)... In the B&W, go with the clear, MRC, F-Pro with the brass ring and nano coating...they are the best...You do not need the UV protection on a digital camera ...that is a factor with film...took me a while to break that habit.. Get the best B&W...that lens is a beauty and totally deserves it. That is what I have on mine..and everytime I take shot and look at them on-screen..I am AMAZED at the sharpness. The filter is not impeding the lens... Just an amazing lens.
> I just ordered the new 24-70mm f/2.8L II today from B&H...already have my 82mm (ouch$) MRC F-Pro sitting here on my desk waiting for the lens. Hope I get a good copy. Roger at Lens Rental was blown away by the performance so I hope that I am, too!!!!
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...



+1 on filter.....Congrat on your new lens. Sharpness at f2.8 is amazing. The pic below was taken inside pre-school class room with 5D III + 24-70 f2.8 II. Cropped about 50%.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 29, 2012)

none... leave your lens hood on to protect your lens, the more glass you add the more you reduce the quality of your lens


----------



## davehollandpics (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 on no filter at all. There are no filters for the front elements of supertelephotos and ultrawides. Image quality is my top proirity and slapping a $60 on a $3000 lens makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

bycostello said:


> none... leave your lens hood on to protect your lens, the more glass you add the more you reduce the quality of your lens



-1.....not when you use high quality filter. With B&W Clear, I don't see any effects in my photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

davehollandpics said:


> +1 on no filter at all. There are no filters for the front elements of supertelephotos and ultrawides. Image quality is my top proirity and slapping a $60 on a $3000 lens makes no sense to me.



Have you ever try one of these?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475496-REG/B_W_66_1005754_82mm_007_Protection_Clear.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756819-REG/B_W_66_1066112_82mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2012)

davehollandpics said:


> There are no filters for the front elements of supertelephotos...



No, but there's a filter inside them, and Canon says you should always have a filter inside them. Does that degrade their IQ?


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> bycostello said:
> 
> 
> > none... leave your lens hood on to protect your lens, the more glass you add the more you reduce the quality of your lens
> ...



I agree with you...to all the goys that are saying no filter..when I get my lens I will shoot two raw files off a tripod..one with a B&W MRC filter and one without...and you have to tell me which is which...doubtful that anyone could. truly...


----------

